# Blade Show 2014



## knyfeknerd

It's 30 days away. I'm hoping to attend this year, it's not too far away. Will probably just drive in for the day. Is anyone else headed to ATL?
I noticed Mr. Burke, Mr. Rader and Takeda will be there to name a few. Anyone else to look out for?


----------



## Burl Source

Make it a point to talk to Scott McGhee. (also from NC)
Very talented maker. Mostly fighters but he also makes some kitchen knives.
His wife Lydia and Scott are very friendly and enjoyable people.
You will get along with them just fine.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Broadwell
Lisch
Wheeler
Wilburn
McGhee
-think I'll say hi to them as well.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Burl Source said:


> Make it a point to talk to Scott McGhee. (also from NC)
> Very talented maker. Mostly fighters but he also makes some kitchen knives.
> His wife Lydia and Scott are very friendly and enjoyable people.
> You will get along with them just fine.


Yeah, Reede has one of his parers, quite a cool little knife.


----------



## Lucretia

That's almost worth a flight to Atlanta!


----------



## Reede

I'm planning on heading down on Sat. Looking forward to fondling lots of stuff, and mostly kitchen knives. 

Reed


----------



## Noodle Soup

Will be there all three days but not behind a table this year.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Had a great time yesterday. This was my first knife show and it was a little overwhelming. So many knives. So much handle material. Too much to be able to focus on anything.
The AC in the exhibition hall was a little lackluster and I battled a fatty headache all day(Atlanta traffic will do that to you) but I'm very glad I went. There wasn't a huge kitchen knife presence, but still some stunning pieces from familiar faces.
A quick summary:
I met David Lisch. Super nice guy who looks just like he does in that commercial. I wish I had the money to buy one of his knives at the show. I'm a big fan of his damascus and the integral bolster work. Killer handles too I might add.....




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Got to meet The Takeda crew. They were stoked when I pulled out my Mike Henry rehandled monster gyuto. 





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Mr. Rader's table and the man himself. So cool to finally meet the guy. 

I got to meet Bill Burke and handle(for the 1st time ever) some of his work. I've always been a big fan of his work from pictures they are even more impressive in person. He had some things at his table and a couple more on display at the Takefu Steel table. One of these days I'll own something made by you Bill!

Murray Carter was there and I went to his table in hopes of talking to him. Some local friend of his was kind of running interference and pushing hard for sales so I didn't get the opportunity. I was a little irked.
The guy tried to explain what a clad blade was-thanks!
Didn't fathom how a cook like myself could not currently own a Carter.
All I wanted to do was meet Murray and shake his hand and say "big fan".

Saw David Broadwell.

Saw Quentin Middleton and pulled him aside to chat for a few. He had a sexy little petty on him that is the best thing I've seen from him yet. I hope to hook up with him sometime this summer.
I also met Daveb and his nephew. It's always cool to meet up with any forum guys.

Saw some other kitchen knives that looked promising and made a few new connections. Hopefully I can share some more later.
Finished the day off at the Japanese sword demonstration. It was really well done and quite informative.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup

Bill Burke told me that there seemed to be a lot less interest in kitchen knives at the show than there had been at the Seattle show. Funny what people will spend their money on sometimes.


----------



## daveb

I was going in as Chris was leaving, got to meet him and his dad Mike. He might be even more enthusiastic in person than on the boards. Regret that dinner plans for later didn't work out. 

The show was fun with something for anyone with an interest in knives. Ga. is hunting country and there were all manner of pig stickers on display. Most of them looked like more show than go though I'm a little biased that way.

The kitchen knife makers were few and far between. Did enjoy stopping at Takeda's booth and watching a sharpening demo. Different. Also enjoyed seeing/handling some of Radar's and Burke's work in person. I met the same guy at Murray's booth that Knerd saw and got to learn what kurochi means... Murray did have some good looking, though short, kitchen knives on display. 

Was surprised to see so many vendors, Texas Knife Supply and Jantz among them, that were selling "stuff" for knife/handle making. Did pick up a few things that I have absolutely no need for and stuff so that my nephew (with Dad's help) can build his own.


----------



## Noodle Soup

I also noticed that the new Ken Onion line has been contracted out to a different maker. Went from Lamson to a company connected with Fox of Italy. They said they are being made in the U.S. so that would mean right here in Washington State.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I totally forgot Ken Onion was going to be there. I missed his stuff, but not on purpose.
I did not visit Shun or Cutco.


----------



## daveb

Shun was kitchen knife of the year. Surprise. Somehow missed Onion.


----------



## gunnerjohn

Noodle Soup said:


> I also noticed that the new Ken Onion line has been contracted out to a different maker. Went from Lamson to a company connected with Fox of Italy. They said they are being made in the U.S. so that would mean right here in Washington State.


Mikey Vellekamp of Fox Knives USA has taken over production of the Ken Onions. They are offering both a water cooled and air cooled series. The production and QC is being handled in Washington.


----------



## Noodle Soup

Not sure if Ken had a table or booth. Rain Knives did. Ken is a friend of mine and we had an interesting conversation about his part in the history of Shun knives and why they came to be. Some people here tend to be too hard on him.


----------



## Mike L.

Turns out the gentleman who did the sword demo is Mr. James Williams, who is fairly well known in the combat blade community. I was most impressed with the way he cut the tatami, seemingly almost without effort. It's the same kind of impression I get from watching an experienced and talented chef do some knife work. 

The Takeda guys were great. It seemed to really make their day to see one of their products come out of Chris' knife roll. 

The show was big, and crowded. Atlanta traffic sucks. Damn, I want to go back next year!


----------



## Umberto

LOL They call it the Onion knife because it's so dull the onions always make you cry. I wish Takeda would come to California.


----------

